# Nemesis Project - Post your bikes here!



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Since USB has a thread going, I thought we might as well start one up too.

Here is my bike as it sits right now, anxiously awaiting the DJ's on saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Sweet Pre-Algebra textbook. 


The bike is alright too.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> Sweet Pre-Algebra textbook.


hell yea... 7th grade was ftw!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

sweet pictures of a hottie on the billboard. as always love the bike


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Need pictures of the girl on the bulletin board. I don't care if she's jailbait.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

only pic i have of her from the other night:

https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6216/0602072206pi2.jpg[/IM

K, now get this back on topic.

will you dirty old man......

EDIT: edited b/c it's probably illegal, and this is about the bikes lol


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

im diggin the old school board

why is there a fork on your bed?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah dude I like the longboard...sector 9?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

pimptastic.. not in the pic, nemesis bars raw, uncut.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> yeah dude I like the longboard...sector 9?


hehe i got a sector 9 bamooo series, its pretty bad ass


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

damn fiddy, when did you get one of those?!

looks like a lot of fun! get up to k saturday!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok I'll contribute here's my latest squishy rig









And my favorite bike so far my 26" Secret Agent


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh sh!t someone else double check the website 
It's almost back up , new place holder and everything !
www.Nemesisproject.com !


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Oh sh!t someone else double check the website
> It's almost back up , new place holder and everything !
> www.Nemesisproject.com !


Can you say "finally"?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Fffffiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaallllllllllyyyyyyyy


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

grau?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> grau?


Yes P tizzle Grau In the house!


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

How are the sun MTX rims working for you? 

Anyone know where I can get a set of those in 24"? The urban camo ones that is.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Strauss said:


> How are the sun MTX rims working for you?
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a set of those in 24"? The urban camo ones that is.


Sun MTX's ROCK !!
Strongest rim out there , I am a firm beliver that tthe MTX's are stiffer than even the best high end Mavic rims .:thumbsup:

But from my understanding the 24's arnt made in Camo or any of the anudized colors .

PhatMoose cycles has 24" camo rims listed on their closout section but I'm not sure if thoes are 26's that got mislabeled possibly .
Sun has tole me a billion times that I can get the 24's in camo , or gold anodize  
Even though their listed on thir site


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

sweet we're up to 4 people.... anyone else?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

everyone's too busy riding to post pics 

I hear yah on the MTX's. I have a set of black 24 MTX's and they have held up extremely well. They are cheap as hell yet strong... but I've always been a Mavic fan.

The mavics I have on my 20 are 10 years old :thumbsup: 

I'll probably just wife-beat it and keep rock the MTX's till they die. But the camo would look soo much better.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Strauss said:


> everyone's too busy riding to post pics
> 
> I hear yah on the MTX's. I have a set of black 24 MTX's and they have held up extremely well. They are cheap as hell yet strong... but I've always been a Mavic fan.
> 
> ...


if you need help getting the camo ones, now is a good time to learn flatland 720s :thumbsup:


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Word.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

im buying bars tomrrow. hopefullly


buy jb im jealous hot girl even hotter bike


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

*can't let old threads die*

My secret agent from a few weeks ago


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sexy!

Mine is currently sitting in pieces in my room, out for the winter.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

does Brad at Nemesis have another job besides building bikes?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> does Brad at Nemesis have another job besides building bikes?


nope

other than run the compnay make sweet frames. test them. deal with other ppl and company's. and he is still a chill guy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> does Brad at Nemesis have another job besides building bikes?


Nope, not AFAIK. He's a busy guy, but when you catch him between two projects he's awesome to talk to.


----------



## yohxc (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll contribute, here's my "french"mobile :


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

damn those are some nice bikes!

mine has changed a little since last time (PIKE is at 60mm now)


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> does Brad at Nemesis have another job besides building bikes?


No day job my career is designing and building bikes for everyone under the sun.
Currently I'm working on a "concept " bike for the earth's premier creator and retailer of limited edition toys , clothing , mini figures , artwork and books!
This is the same company that has you lil brother or sister all crazy with their new animated series Yo Gabba Gabba

Here's a clue :Clue here
This is a shot of the head-badge for the bike I'm building right now.
If you know which company's logo and mascot this is then you know how big this bike I'm working on is going to be. If I had my choice of company's to design a bike for this would be it!
Needless to say I'm REALLY stoked on what this bike will look like in the end.
-Brad


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> No day job my career is designing and building bikes for everyone under the sun.
> Currently I'm working on a "concept " bike for the earth's premier creator and retailer of limited edition toys , clothing , mini figures , artwork and books!
> This is the same company that has you lil brother or sister all crazy with their new animated series Yo Gabba Gabba
> 
> ...


pokemon?


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

too easy of a clue


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> too easy of a clue


 please do share...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

well Brad, as cool of a company as you sound, I haven't been able to get in contact with you (after a PM and email) about upgrading my Bomber


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> well Brad, as cool of a company as you sound, I haven't been able to get in contact with you (after a PM and email) about upgrading my Bomber


Did you try [email protected]?

If all else fails, I don't think Brad would kill me if I PMed you his phone number. Nempro is a one man company(or almost), so e-mails are not always the most efficient...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

yep tried that email,

would call him but unless he's got a 1-800 or is on Verizon's network I'm gonna get hammered with long-distance charges.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

A Grove said:


> please do share...


check his sig links


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> too easy of a clue


Heheheh Yea easy clues , but some people arnt hip ___ _____ yet.
The bike it self is totally new for us here at Nem-Pro 100% new frame design with a new dropout design ,this bike has one of 6 prototype pairs we got back from CNC last wednesday.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

sorry for bringin up the old thread
but.
congrads brad
loooks like ur progression is goin pretty damn far since ive last been on here lol
gloves now too?!
hah
doin goooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

asianprideryder said:


> sorry for bringin up the old thread
> but.
> congrads brad
> loooks like ur progression is goin pretty damn far since ive last been on here lol
> ...


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: YOURE ALIVE!!!!:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

asianprideryder said:


> sorry for bringin up the old thread
> but.
> congrads brad
> loooks like ur progression is goin pretty damn far since ive last been on here lol
> ...


I took the gloves out for a spin at Mont Sainte-Anne, on the World Cup descent, they are awesome.

Saved my knuckles quite a few times.


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> And my favorite bike so far my 26" Secret Agent


Where did you get the red spokes evil? or did you spray them?


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

they are industry nine wheels

i9 site


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL sorry had to do it. Nempro's are so clean, let's see some in action!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

KIBZIE said:


> Where did you get the red spokes evil? or did you spray them?


YEa like mikey mentioned there I-9's , aluminum spokes anodized red there are some black ones in there too


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

combatkimura said:


> LOL sorry had to do it. Nempro's are so clean, let's see some in action!


Thank for the compliment on my bikes ~ !

 Try to stay on topic please and let's keep this thread Brodie free , please delete that pic as it doesnt belong here.
thank you 
-Brad

Here are some Action pic's for ya , as requested 
Gael from France









Yoann .. ripping South of France









A few of David Canary ripping it up in Placerville!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

yo brad what time of day was thta picture taken? cus i realy want to learn to ride park, like really ever since seeing that folsom one that they dont allow f-en bikes in. 
matt

oooo and how did the fixe do inthe art show?


pss and about the broide van...LOL


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

lol ya im alive.
definitely a car guy now though.
and studying is horrible lol
but either way, those gloves look kick tush.
how'd they be as driving gloves? lol


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> yo brad what time of day was thta picture taken? cus i realy want to learn to ride park, like really ever since seeing that folsom one that they dont allow f-en bikes in.
> matt
> 
> oooo and how did the fixe do inthe art show?
> ...


Placerville is good anytime , better on early sunday mornng if you want to have the park open to learn.

Not sure how the Art bike went over as i havent herd anything other than they thought they got 2 left pedals when they tried to assemble it .. Um put the toe clips facing forward  LOL

Yea the Brodie van ,it's amazing what the groms from Squampton will do for a free T-shirt huh ?:eekster:


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> Yea the Brodie van ,it's amazing what the groms from Squampton will do for a free T-shirt huh ?:eekster:


lol wat do i need to learn for free gloves?
ill try to learn how to bike again  lol


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

asianprideryder said:


> lol wat do i need to learn for free gloves?
> ill try to learn how to bike again  lol


Win a christmas photoshop contest where you ended up being the only contestant. That's how I got mine.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Win a christmas photoshop contest where you ended up being the only contestant. That's how I got mine.


well thats quite...random...
u sure U werent the one who took the brodie truck? lol


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

asianprideryder said:


> well thats quite...random...
> u sure U werent the one who took the brodie truck? lol


I'm 100% percent sure. Check the mtbr nempro blog, my one and only contest entry is still there as far as I know.

I personally have no beef agaisnt brodie, a friend of mine has a 2005 heathen set up on deuce quads and it rides quite nicely although it's a tank.

I do understand Brad's view on this one, and it's perfectly justified. Brodie sucked big time on that one.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Found it.

B to the Rad likes bling.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> I'm 100% percent sure. Check the mtbr nempro blog, my one and only contest entry is still there as far as I know.
> 
> I personally have no beef agaisnt brodie, a friend of mine has a 2005 heathen set up on deuce quads and it rides quite nicely although it's a tank.
> 
> I do understand Brad's view on this one, and it's perfectly justified. Brodie sucked big time on that one.


ah ya i remember that arguemented thread.
now THAT was a heated thread...
and ya, id get annoyed too if ppl kept thinkin it was my frame too, even though it actually wasnt.
but ya...
atleast the nice note at the end of the part in the blog left a number to contact brodie just to show wat a nice guy brad is lol


----------



## trial-sin (Feb 19, 2004)

here's mine...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats Sizzlin! :thumbsup:

Aahh deity's :thumbsup:

EDIT : 800th post


----------



## trial-sin (Feb 19, 2004)

they're deity cranks....and thanks.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

cant help but noticing, do you live somewhere near j-dogg as that blue bin thingy is the setting for a couple of his bike - check pics???


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

trial-sin said:


> here's mine...


Hey that the famous 135mm custom deathmobile!!

Take some pic's of the rear disk dropout , that's some serious metal art as I remember.


----------



## trial-sin (Feb 19, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Take some pic's of the rear disk dropout , that's some serious metal art as I remember.


no problem...









in all honesty, i'm not the original owner. the fellow that ordered it from you became religious and had to sell all of his worldly possessions...convenient for me, this frame is sweet.

and bbrz4, yeah, i do live near j-dogg...that dumpster is in my "backyard".


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

trial-sin said:


> no problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET !! Glad to see that bike's still kicking~:thumbsup:

I hate to ask is that rust by the rear drops ?

I know the "orignal " owner didnt take very good care fof that frame , so hit me up if you ever want to send that thing in for a repaint!

Brad


----------



## trial-sin (Feb 19, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> SWEET !! Glad to see that bike's still kicking~:thumbsup:
> 
> I hate to ask is that rust by the rear drops ?
> 
> Brad


yeah, it's some light rust...but it's under the clearcoat so i've just been keeping an eye on it and it hasn't gotten any heavier...i'll prolly take you up on that repaint at some point, tho...
and i should say that i was joking about the previous owner...he still rides (sometimes) and doesn't take his religion too seriously...although he did get a fly arcteryx jacket for his first day of hanukkah.


----------



## SOG (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is mine...I have changed to a Nemesis stem and got a new seat since this pic.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I might just be me, but those huge crank arms take away from the slim sexy of the chromo tubes.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

any excuse to post pics of my new build(currently working on ss mode for park)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sick ride Mikey!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

mike tilt the seat and your set that is one sweet build


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

me likey your bikey


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Mikey_C said:


> any excuse to post pics of my new build(currently working on ss mode for park)


Your bike is ugly in a good way. The color of the frame is sick. But red and mint green? don't change it no matter what.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Strauss said:


> Your bike is ugly in a good way. The color of the frame is sick. But red and mint green? don't change it no matter what.


If you had red pedals you might be able to pull it off.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Mikey_C said:


> any excuse to post pics of my new build(currently working on ss mode for park)


OH crap .... that thing looks RAD!
Sweet build Mike this also gives me another excuse to post our new mascot preaching the word O the day.


----------



## # Oxygum # (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine ... just finish ...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

/\ /\ /\ ILL!

I'm running the same bar/stem combo... love it. Hey Brad, you still making those squishy slopestyle frames?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Oxygum, that is one beautiful bike. I wouldn't even want to ride it. I'd rather hang it on my wall.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Oxygum

Great to finally see pic's of that bike , it came out looking fantastic!!!!

Joel - we have been working on soemthing new but it's still a lil ways off right now .
I can still build you one of the older version with the Ventana rear end of needed .


----------



## # Oxygum # (Apr 3, 2008)

Evil4bc said:


> Oxygum
> 
> Great to finally see pic's of that bike , it came out looking fantastic!!!!


Thanks ! :thumbsup: 
... and it's also better in real than on the photo !

... since i've got it ... a full of French rider want one ...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

# Oxygum # said:


> Thanks ! :thumbsup:
> ... and it's also better in real than on the photo !
> 
> ... since i've got it ... a full of French rider want one ...


YES your bike is very clean , also 100% custom with the 555mm Toptube

We are building 30 Deathmobile 135's very soon , I am in the process of ordering the materials and machined parts now !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## # Oxygum # (Apr 3, 2008)

Evil4bc said:


> YES your bike is very clean , also 100% custom with the 555mm Toptube
> 
> We are building 30 Deathmobile 135's very soon , I am in the process of ordering the materials and machined parts now !!!!:thumbsup:


All the French riders which tested my bike want one ... but with this short top tube


----------



## # Oxygum # (Apr 3, 2008)

Evil4bc said:


> We have been working on soemthing new but it's still a lil ways off right now .
> I can still build you one of the older version with the Ventana rear end of needed .


What does that mean ?
You will not use the Ventana rear end for the next frame ?
By what will you replace it ?
What will be the rear travel so ?
For a frame of how many weight ?
What about the geometry ?

... I've got a lot of question and it could be interest me ...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

# Oxygum # said:


> What does that mean ?
> You will not use the Ventana rear end for the next frame ?
> By what will you replace it ?
> What will be the rear travel so ?
> ...


YES I'm fazing out the Ventana rear section and developing our own full suspension bike.

I have been working on a true Slopestyle bike for the past 2 years now , it's basically ready for production were just having trouble finding a vendor than can produce the entire bike for us affordably . I'm looking into producing the bike in house for the most part and having the CNC and aluminum welded outside someplace here in the US
Travel is 5in designed more for slope-style than DH
Weight is light right now is full 6061 without a shok it's at 7.5lbs


----------



## # Oxygum # (Apr 3, 2008)

Evil4bc said:


> YES I'm fazing out the Ventana rear section and developing our own full suspension bike.
> 
> I have been working on a true Slopestyle bike for the past 2 years now , it's basically ready for production were just having trouble finding a vendor than can produce the entire bike for us affordably . I'm looking into producing the bike in house for the most part and having the CNC and aluminum welded outside someplace here in the US
> Travel is 5in designed more for slope-style than DH
> Weight is light right now is full 6061 without a shok it's at 7.5lbs


I will follow that 
It will be a new double agent ... with wich type of rear kinematic suspension ?


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

# Oxygum # said:


> Mine ... just finish ...


DUDE............... thats the sickest whip ive ever seen............


----------

